

Teen dies at 17 after suffering from progeria, which accelerates aging - alok-g
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/11/us/progeria-sam-berns-dies/

======
jds375
I saw the Ted talk a couple months back. It's so sad to hear. But through his
efforts at raising awareness and all of our advances in medicine, we are
making progress in preventing more tragedies like this from happening. Just
look at other diseases. Cystic Fibrosis was once a death sentence. Now people
can make live 30/40+ years with it.

